
FACT SHEET: Cybersecurity National Action Plan - jap
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2016/02/09/fact-sheet-cybersecurity-national-action-plan
======
jap
"In addition, the Government will work with organizations such as the Linux
Foundation’s Core Infrastructure Initiative to fund and secure commonly used
internet “utilities” such as open-source software, protocols, and standards.
Just as our roads and bridges need regular repair and upkeep, so do the
technical linkages that allow the information superhighway to flow."

